# هل يوجد أعضاء في هذا الملتقى من سكان فلسطين؟



## حلويس (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد من لديه الخبرة في مجال المنظفات و من سكان فلسطين؟
حيث أرغب بتبادل الخبره معه بخصوص تركيبات المنظفات المتداولة هنا في فلسطين و أسماء المواد الأولية المتوفرة
و شكرا


----------



## حلويس (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أو أي عضو من الأردن أيضا لتشابه المواد و أسماؤها


----------



## mustafa2_m (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اسعد الله اوقاتك اخي الكريم بالخير والمحبه 

انا اخوكم في الله مصطفى ابو احمد من فلسطين
امرني في اي حاجه اقدر عليها من عيوني


----------



## حلويس (18 ديسمبر 2011)

حياك الله اخي مصطفى و جزاك خيرا
انا بحاجة الى تراكيب بعض المنظفات حيث اريد فتح محل لبيع و تصنيع المنظفات
و ابحث عن من يزودني بطرق التركيب و المواد الاساسية التي ساحتاجها


----------



## chem1982 (29 فبراير 2012)

هلا بيك اخي ممكن ازودك بجميع التركيبات الخاصة بالمنظفات والمواد الاولية 
هشام غزة


----------



## mustafa2_m (29 فبراير 2012)

وممكن تزودني انا ايضا اخي الكريم لا صنعة ولا عمل ولا دخل وديون متراكمه وحبس على الديون ووضع لا يعلم به الا الله فاذا سمحت اخي الفاضل ان تزودني بالخلطات والانواع من المنظفات واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------

